# Right Through the Face



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok. One week after ECST, I decide to shoot some 1/4 before I go move a driveway full of paving stones.

I shoot at this 1" washer at 20ft all the time but Dan gave me a Pointer that I should put a sticker on the face so if I got a center shot, I would know.

Anyways, 1st shot, PINGS hit the outside. 2nd shot, right through the eye of my skull sticker haha.

Better get to work now, sigh.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Fantastic shooting Metro! Who knew you had skull stickers as well.

The power of the metro skull apparently works on targets too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

It's amazing how satisfying a good, clean shot is. Is that a King of Aiming slingshot from Dankung?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr. P said:


> It's amazing how satisfying a good, clean shot is. Is that a King of Aiming slingshot from Dankung?


No, I am not quite sure what model is it. It seems to be a combination of a few models. I wrote about here in my OTT mod of it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42673-dankung-tip-mod-ott/


----------

